# Blinking?



## uthunter (Oct 29, 2009)

I saw on another forum that a guys pointer was Blinking birds. I read the entire thread and still could not figure out what "BLINKING" is. Can some one please explain this?


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Blinking a back or blinking birds is when you know for sure the dog is "Seeing" the other dog and goes the other way! Or Blinking birds is when a dog smells and indicates by point there is a bird there and then walks off(Super bad) or same thing dog is in area of bird and you see the dog look like it just pissed on the carpete and goes the other way.


----------



## uthunter (Oct 29, 2009)

so is this common? what would make a dog do this and how would you cure her of it?


----------



## LockedFlockSage (Mar 26, 2008)

uthunter said:


> I saw on another forum that a guys pointer was Blinking birds. I read the entire thread and still could not figure out what "BLINKING" is. Can some one please explain this?


Blinking a bird is referring to a dog who finds the bird but doesn't fetch it up.


----------



## sittingbull (Feb 1, 2008)

Blinking happens because the dog associates something bad or punishment with the bird. Usually a gun shy dog or a dog that has been shocked real bad or beaten while birds are around. Cured by going back to square one.


----------



## uthunter (Oct 29, 2009)

thanks for the info guys.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

uthunter said:


> so is this common? what would make a dog do this and how would you cure her of it?


Blinking is MAN MADE 100%. Have you ever seen how they snake break dogs? Put a snake out and when the dog shows he is interested they get some serious juice over and over til the tail tip is well done! Well to much pressure on a dog pointing or making game can cause blinking. Blinking would be an extreme problem but causing a dog to be loose while on point or flagging is another indication of to much hands on stuff.


----------

